# [gelöst] kde-apps/kontact: Update trotz package.mask?

## sprittwicht

Anscheinend wurden neulich ein paar KDE-Pakete sinnlos umbenannt von kde-base/* nach kde-apps/*, und jetzt ist bei mir das Chaos ausgebrochen.

Meine package.mask nach der Anpassung:

```

>=kde-apps/akregator-4.5

>=kde-apps/kaddressbook-4.5

>=kde-apps/kdepim-icons-4.5

>=kde-apps/kdepim-runtime-4.5

>=kde-apps/kjots-4.5

>=kde-apps/kleopatra-4.5

>=kde-apps/kmail-4.5

>=kde-apps/knotes-4.5

>=kde-apps/kontact-4.5

>=kde-apps/korganizer-4.5

>=kde-apps/libkdepim-4.5

>=kde-apps/libkleo-4.5

>=kde-apps/libkpgp-4.5

```

Wenn ich nun emerge -puvD world ausführe möchte er kontact auf Version 4.14.8 anheben. WARUM?!

Ich dachte die Ursache sehe ich vielleicht mit der "--tree"-Option:

```

emerge -puvD --tree world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U #] kde-apps/kontact-4.14.8:4/4.14::gentoo [4.4.2015.06:4/4.4::gentoo] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 14.235 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]  kde-apps/kdepim-common-libs-4.14.8:4/4.14::gentoo  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]   kde-base/baloo-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo  USE="(-aqua) -debug -minimal" 143 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]    kde-base/kfilemetadata-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo  USE="exif ffmpeg pdf (-aqua) -debug -epub -mobi -taglib" 36 KiB

[ebuild  N    #]   kde-apps/kdepim-runtime-4.14.8:4/4.14::gentoo  USE="(-aqua) -debug -facebook -google -kolab" 1.147 KiB

[ebuild  N    #]    kde-apps/kdepim-icons-4.14.8:4/4.14::gentoo  USE="(-aqua)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]   dev-libs/grantlee-0.4.0::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 1.144 KiB

[nomerge       ] kde-base/baloo-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo  USE="(-aqua) -debug -minimal" 

[ebuild  N     ]  dev-libs/xapian-1.2.19::gentoo  USE="brass chert inmemory -doc -static-libs" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse sse2" 3.101 KiB

[blocks B      ] kde-apps/libkleo:4 ("kde-apps/libkleo:4" is blocking kde-apps/kdepim-common-libs-4.14.8)

[blocks B      ] kde-apps/libkpgp:4 ("kde-apps/libkpgp:4" is blocking kde-apps/kdepim-common-libs-4.14.8)

[blocks B      ] kde-apps/libkdepim:4 ("kde-apps/libkdepim:4" is blocking kde-apps/kdepim-common-libs-4.14.8)

Total: 8 packages (1 upgrade, 7 new), Size of downloads: 19.803 KiB

Conflict: 3 blocks (3 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (kde-apps/kdepim-common-libs-4.14.8:4/4.14::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-apps/kdepim-common-libs-4.14.3:4[aqua=] (>=kde-apps/kdepim-common-libs-4.14.3:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-apps/kontact-4.14.8:4/4.14::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (kde-apps/libkpgp-4.4.2015.06:4/4.4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=kde-apps/libkpgp-4.4.2015:4[aqua=] (>=kde-apps/libkpgp-4.4.2015:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-apps/kmail-4.4.2015.06:4/4.4::gentoo, installed)

  (kde-apps/libkleo-4.4.2015.06:4/4.4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=kde-apps/libkleo-4.4.2015:4[aqua=] (>=kde-apps/libkleo-4.4.2015:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-apps/kaddressbook-4.4.2015.06:4/4.4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-apps/libkleo-4.4.2015:4[aqua=] (>=kde-apps/libkleo-4.4.2015:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-apps/kmail-4.4.2015.06:4/4.4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-apps/libkleo-4.4.2015:4[aqua=] (>=kde-apps/libkleo-4.4.2015:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-apps/kleopatra-4.4.2015.06:4/4.4::gentoo, installed)

  (kde-apps/libkdepim-4.4.2015.06:4/4.4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=kde-apps/libkdepim-4.4.2015:4[aqua=] (>=kde-apps/libkdepim-4.4.2015:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-apps/akregator-4.4.2015.06:4/4.4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-apps/libkdepim-4.4.11.1-r1:4[aqua=] (>=kde-apps/libkdepim-4.4.11.1-r1:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-apps/kmail-4.4.2015.06:4/4.4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-apps/libkdepim-4.4.2015:4[aqua=] (>=kde-apps/libkdepim-4.4.2015:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-apps/kleopatra-4.4.2015.06:4/4.4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-apps/libkdepim-4.4.2015:4[aqua=] (>=kde-apps/libkdepim-4.4.2015:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-apps/kaddressbook-4.4.2015.06:4/4.4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-apps/libkdepim-4.4.2015:4[aqua=] (>=kde-apps/libkdepim-4.4.2015:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-apps/knotes-4.4.2015.06:4/4.4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-apps/libkdepim-4.4.2015:4[aqua=] (>=kde-apps/libkdepim-4.4.2015:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-apps/korganizer-4.4.2015.06:4/4.4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-apps/libkdepim-4.4.2015:4[aqua=] (>=kde-apps/libkdepim-4.4.2015:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-apps/kjots-4.4.2015.06:4/4.4::gentoo, installed)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

The following mask changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.unmask" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by kde-apps/kdepim-runtime-4.14.8::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kdepim-common-libs-4.14.8::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kontact-4.14.8::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask:

=kde-apps/kdepim-icons-4.14.8

# required by kde-apps/kdepim-common-libs-4.14.8::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kontact-4.14.8::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask:

=kde-apps/kdepim-runtime-4.14.8

# required by kde-apps/kaddressbook-4.4.2015.06::gentoo[kontact]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask:

=kde-apps/kontact-4.14.8

NOTE: The --autounmask-keep-masks option will prevent emerge

      from creating package.unmask or ** keyword changes.

```

Ich raff's nicht, woher kommt dieser Drang mir ein maskiertes Paket aufzuzwängen?Last edited by sprittwicht on Sat Jan 02, 2016 8:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sprittwicht

kontact-USE-Flag entfernt und nicht mehr benutzte Programme deinstalliert, nun geht's wieder...

----------

